# Heaviest Female 18 year old



## Pefird (Apr 11, 2011)

I want to write a story that starts on an 18 year old's birthday when she is also crowned heaviest female 18 year old. But, I have no idea how heavy she'd have to be. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## GunnerFA (Apr 11, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


>



you must spread some reputation before giving it to disconnectedsmile again. maybe it cant handle me wanting to rep you OVER 9000!!!!!!


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 11, 2011)

GunnerFA said:


> you must spread some reputation before giving it to disconnectedsmile again. maybe it cant handle me wanting to rep you OVER 9000!!!!!!



I got the same damned message


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 11, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> I got the same damned message



that's odd... i don't have any rep from you...


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 11, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> that's odd... i don't have any rep from you...



You've got to, it won't let me rep you : ( check further back?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 11, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> You've got to



nope. nope.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 11, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> nope. nope.



then... :really sad: why won't it let me?


----------



## penguin (Apr 11, 2011)

It only shows the most recent rep, so maybe she did before.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> It only shows the most recent rep, so maybe she did before.



nope.


----------



## penguin (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, that's weird.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 11, 2011)

WTF damnit.

the internet hates me X(


----------



## penguin (Apr 11, 2011)

I got him for you.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Apr 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> I got him for you.



^_^ thank youuu


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> I got him for you.



i owe you one :happy:


----------



## jporourke1 (Apr 20, 2011)

My best guess is that the heaviest 18 year old would be in excess of 500 lbs. This plot could develop in to an interesting story.


----------

